# Doorway on the Taos Pueblo



## The_Traveler (Dec 14, 2006)

Doorway on the Taos Pueblo.
I took this because of the multiple elements that reflect the traditions of Native Americans, including their ways of homebuilding, decorative arts, love of nature and history of amazing patriotism and service to the country.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 14, 2006)

Great shot! I love Taos Pueblo I could shoot pictures there for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 14, 2006)

I think you could have made this better by staniding directly in front of it and having only the design elements in it. The angle just really annoys me.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 14, 2006)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> I think you could have made this better by staniding directly in front of it and having only the design elements in it. The angle just really annoys me.



Sorry, I don't think so.  

Too much sun would be coming from the left, no interesting reflections in the small window and the flag in the door would just look flat without the light and shadows on the glass that give it interest.

TT


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 20, 2006)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't think so.
> 
> Too much sun would be coming from the left, no interesting reflections in the small window and the flag in the door would just look flat without the light and shadows on the glass that give it interest.
> 
> TT


ok. as long as you're happy, that's what counts.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 20, 2006)

As one who lives in NM, I can tell you that the adobe and white paint aspect is wonderful. That is classic spanish, the adobe is obviously Native along with the hand prints, and the US flag personifies it all. Great shot!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks you for the comments.
This is probably one of my all-time favorite pictures.  It is very difficult to separate personal attachment from critical sense so I just give in and like this one.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow I really love this print amazing detail in the walls and colors... Great job


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2006)

First rate.

You obviously had beautiful exposure here, since you were battling with those reflections as well as very strong sunlight, as is evident by the tree trunk on the left. Well done.

The texture, the mood and feel of this image is very moving to me. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Dec 22, 2006)

love it! and i'm diggin the funky reflection in the window.....i'm in with the angle too :thumbsup:


----------



## bnz506 (Dec 22, 2006)

I love this picture,  This place looks familiar I think I have been here before.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 22, 2006)

This building is on the Taos Indian Nation just a few miles outside of Taos, New Mexico.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 22, 2006)

I actually like the angle you took with this photo.  I feel that the objection of this photo is more then just the door but the whole style of the door, porch, window!!!  Really great shot.  You should be proud of this one!!!!


----------



## MrMatthieu (Dec 25, 2006)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> I think you could have made this better *by staniding directly in front of it* and having only the design elements in it. The angle just really annoys me.


 
hello,
I desagree with this, by taking it directly in front, and with this light we will have seen his reflect on the door, I photographer on the picture is not really usefeull :mrgreen: 
Nevertheless  Sw1tchFx, I understand your point , because having doors and walls not parallel to pictures border is always womething that disturbs me .
I want to say the picture is nice like this:
- nice color
- nice symbol as explained by you ( hand and US flag)

The angle is adapted to the condition you had at this time even if not ideal.

But, for me, something is missing on the picture to keep my eye on it and make it more attractive... I just imagine it with a cat , dog, old people, a toy, anything which will help you to make the composition of the picture more attractive.

Matthieu


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 25, 2006)

MrMatthieu said:
			
		

> But, for me, something is missing on the picture to keep my eye on it and make it more attractive... I just imagine it with a cat , dog, old people, a toy, anything which will help you to make the composition of the picture more attractive.



Thank you for your comment. Although it would have good to have some additional object of interest, like a person on the porch, there was none there and I don't believe in the 'construction' of a scene so  I settled for what was there.

Thanks again.

L


----------

